# Visio/pdf file



## Brian from Maui (Apr 27, 2005)

Before I go out and buy Visio, can I convert a Visio file to a pdf file?  While I'm at it, is there a better (cheaper, free) program for creating flow charts?


----------



## nbrcrunch (Apr 27, 2005)

I think this requires you to purchase software:

http://www.go2pdf.com/visio-to-pdf.html

But this has a trial version

http://www.click-to-convert.com/faq.html

Unless you need something more than simple, why not use Excel's built in drawing options for flow charting?


Last-minute edit... also found:
http://www.1000files.com/Business_a...g/ABC_Amber_Visio_Converter_14957_Review.html


----------



## Brian from Maui (Apr 27, 2005)

nbrcrunch said:
			
		

> I think this requires you to purchase software:
> 
> http://www.go2pdf.com/visio-to-pdf.html
> 
> ...



Thank-you!    

I neglected to mention I have Adobe....

I'm starting to dislike the name Sarbanes Oxley!!!!! 

Tried Excel's charting...kinda labor intensive!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Apr 27, 2005)

No problem if you have both Visio and Adobe Acrobat Professional. An alternative for the latter is PDF995.


----------



## Norie (Apr 27, 2005)

Brian

I've got a Marketing Beta of Visio 10 I could mail you but the postage might be oppressive and it's out of date anyway.


----------



## fairwinds (Apr 27, 2005)

Brian from Maui said:
			
		

> I'm starting to dislike the name Sarbanes Oxley!!!!!



Yeah, it really sox!


----------



## NateO (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello Brian,


			
				Brian from Maui said:
			
		

> While I'm at it, is there a better (cheaper, free) program for creating flow charts?


Yes, it's called... Excel. 

View->Toolbars->Drawing->Autoshapes. See _FlowChart_ and _Connectors._ I personally find Excel much easier to use for FlowCharts than Visio.

Edit: Already mentioned I now see. I find Excel to be far less labour intensive than using Visio for such a task...


----------



## PaddyD (Apr 27, 2005)

"...I'm starting to dislike the name Sarbanes Oxley!!!!!"

You may vent your speen at the forum here:

http://www.sarbanes-oxley-forum.com/index.php


----------



## nbrcrunch (Apr 27, 2005)

OH!!  Now I understand. I'm sure glad that I'm a "techie" and not a financial person.  I'd never heard of that act before. Now I'm glad I don't have to.


----------



## Brian from Maui (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks all!

I'm not a techie or a financial person, but I got stuck with this project....  

A friend has Visio, so I'll have a look see.....I would rather do it in Excel....


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2007)

Every time I hear someone mention "Visio" it always reminds me of "VisiCalc", the great-great grandpappy of all spreadsheets.


----------



## TinaP (Jun 21, 2007)

SOX stinks!

For our compliance audit, I just linked to the Visio file from a Word file.  I'm the only techie with Visio in the bank and this way everyone can access it and customize the headings, etc.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 21, 2007)

> > SOX stinks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could end up with a sentence using all vowels


----------



## Smitty (Jun 21, 2007)

> SOX stinks!



Yeah, but this makes a better bumper sticker: 

SOX SUX! 

 

Smitty

OK - I'm having all kinds of problems with my connection today.  I tried to delete a single duplicate post (the now non-existent one Erik is referring to) and managed to delete both amidst a slew of server errors...


----------



## TinaP (Jun 21, 2007)

> SOX SUX!



I thought about using those terms, but I didn't want to raise the hackles of the moderators.  We've used much stronger language about Sarbanes-Oxley.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 21, 2007)

> you could end up with a sentence using all vowels



Or a bad rhyme:

A SOX auditor knocks,
and gets pelted with rocks...

Hmmm...Poe's "The Raven" could be interesting.

Smitty


----------



## RichardS (Jun 21, 2007)

The hijacker's been hijacked!!


----------



## Smitty (Jun 22, 2007)

> The hijacker's been hijacked!!



What's that Scarlet?  Because frankly (and that's my Dad's name), I don't give a ****...

Smitty


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 22, 2007)

Getting this back on track... 

Visio is pretty good for flowcharts. Cheaper, but still good, is SmartDraw.

As Nate mentioned you can use Excel for diagramming but I kinda prefer a dedicated drawing program. Maybe that's just me :wink:

Denis


----------



## Hermanito (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd like to add the following suggestion for flowcharting, completely free: yED (use Google, search for yed).
Lots of functionality, I like it a lot and use it often...


----------



## Smitty (Jun 22, 2007)

> As Nate mentioned you can use Excel for diagramming but I kinda prefer a dedicated drawing program. Maybe that's just me



You're spot on there.  Why use Excel as a text editor?

Smitty


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 22, 2007)

> ...you can use Excel for diagramming but I kinda prefer a dedicated drawing program. Maybe that's just me :wink:
> ~Denis





> ...Why use Excel as a text editor?
> ~Smitty


an actual recent conversation: <dl><dt>__coworker__</dt><dd>_"Greg, how do I get those little connector lines to attach from one box to the other on my flowchart?_</dd><dd>__me__</dd><dl>_"Just use the connectors from the drawing toolbars. If you grab the top and drag you can float the bar."_</dl><dd>__coworker__</dd><dl>_"Yeah, I tried that, but it's not working right.  It's not snapping to the box."_</dl><dd>__me__</dd><dl>Takes a look.  _"Well, that would be because the boxes on your "flowchart" are outlined cells and not actual flowchart shapes.  Just curious, you have PowerPoint, why didn't you just use that?"_</dl><dt>__coworker__</dt><dd>_"'cause it's just so much easier to type the text into Excel."_</dd></dl>





> The hijacker's been hijacked!!
> ~RichardS



I *love* detours on lounge thread so it's really, really hard for me to get upset when a thread veers wildly.
Who said I was done 'jackin'?


----------



## Smitty (Jun 22, 2007)

> "'cause it's just so much easier to type the text into Excel."





Smitty


----------

